# Zeus Dual RTA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (19/4/18)

They are here 







https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-zeus-rta-dual-coil-by-geekvape


For those that are interested in the single coil version we have restocked on black and silver as well.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/back-in-stock-zeus-rta-by-geekvape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (19/4/18)

hi

do you guys also stock the bubble glass for it please ?

regards


----------



## Sir Vape (20/4/18)

No additional stock at the moment. Tank was just released but will have some in when they release them.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

